
Essential mathematical GIFs that will make mathematics finally make sense - gballan
https://medium.com/@Alikayaspor/essential-mathematical-gifs-that-will-make-mathematics-finally-make-sense-4873573f5883
======
gus_massa
Well, these gifs cover only a tiny part of elementary math, there are a lot of
additional topics, and some of them make no sense :).

Also:

> _They have super power quantum computers and so far they calculated up to
> two quadrillion digits [of pi]._

As far as I know there is no algorithm to calculate the digits of pi in a
quantum computer. All the methods I know use a classic computer.

